
Motivational Health Messaging LLC Gets a Patent on Sending Uplifting Texts - sohkamyung
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/12/stupid-patent-month-motivational-health-messaging-llc-gets-patent-sending
======
King-Aaron
This 100% sounds like a company trying to patent troll everyone who has an app
that sends any kind of utility message to encourage a user action - I can see
it being applied to 'shopping cart reminder' emails/texts and so forth,
because you could vaguely say it's a 'motivational message'...

------
hashmymustache
Great job!

